# could you help about germany citizenship



## honesti (Jul 6, 2014)

Please does any one have some usuful information to share with me, about ways of obtain Germany citizenship why living out side Germany?

I am married with germany citizen living together in Spain since 5 years, I have interest of knowing about process of German citizenship, If you have experience to share with me, I we be excited about it thanks.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

honesti said:


> Please does any one have some usuful information to share with me, about ways of obtain Germany citizenship why living out side Germany?
> 
> I am married with germany citizen living together in Spain since 5 years, I have interest of knowing about process of German citizenship, If you have experience to share with me, I we be excited about it thanks.


There is no way to naturalise as a German citizen from abroad.

One of the requirements is to legally live in Germany - for at least three years if married to a German national or for at least eight years if not married to a German national.

All other requirements such as language skills, passing the citizenship test, permanent work, etc. apply as well.

Bundesregierung | Besondere Personengruppen | Voraussetzungen


----------

